# What did you do after membrane sweep?



## mrsparoline

In a few hours I am having my membranes stripped and I was planning on walking the mall with my sister to see if that helps anything.

Did you walk/dtd/bounce on a ball or did you go home and rest in case you needed your energy if the sweep was successful?

Also, do you think your method worked?

:flower:


----------



## Asters

My advise,do lots! I had one on tuesday! had a little walk and then went home to relax! really thought things were happening last night but its all stopped today! had a big show last night and lots of cramping so was really bummed out when i woke up feeling right as rain this morning!! got another one on fri and i plan to do lots more after!! Bounce on birth ball,big walk and some :sex:! was a bit scared to on tues but after reading a few other posts im definatly going for it on fri! Good luck.xxxx


----------



## mrsparoline

Thanks for the advice Asters, hopefully your little girl makes her appearance before your second sweep!!


----------



## MorganEvans

Asters said:


> My advise,do lots! I had one on tuesday! had a little walk and then went home to relax! really thought things were happening last night but its all stopped today! had a big show last night and lots of cramping so was really bummed out when i woke up feeling right as rain this morning!! got another one on fri and i plan to do lots more after!! Bounce on birth ball,big walk and some :sex:! was a bit scared to on tues but after reading a few other posts im definatly going for it on fri! Good luck.xxxx

That's a lot of good methods! :D


----------



## embo216

Keep as active as you can, you will get cramps and bits come out afterwards so make sure you wear a pad and think about some paracetamol x


----------



## Eleanor ace

After my first I walked, went for lunch and walked some more. Bounced on the ball and DTD that evening. Nothing happened- no cramps, no bleeding/plug, nothing.
After my 2nd sweep I walked and bounced some more, also DTD. No cramps or anything but I lost some of my plug the next day. My sweeps didn't work but I'll be getting them again if I go overdue just in case!


----------



## Rah

I went for a walk round idea and b&q then s garden centre last time def helped to get things started only problem I was do tired went to bed early and refused to get up next day which obv undid all the walking


----------



## momofmisters

I had a sweep with my 2nd DS...DR said he didn't think it would work as I was still only 1cm...I went home and bounced on my ball all evening while watching tv....next morning at 7am my water broke.


----------



## sjminimac

I went out for Sunday lunch 10 mins after! Things got moving the next day and he arrived on the Tuesday.


----------



## Annamumof2

Keep moving as much as you can, my husband makes jokes about no need for a ball when you can bounce on me which I haven't been able to as my legs hurt when I lean on them but fingers crossed it works for you


----------



## mrsparoline

Annamumof2 said:


> Keep moving as much as you can, my husband makes jokes about no need for a ball when you can bounce on me which I haven't been able to as my legs hurt when I lean on them but fingers crossed it works for you

:rofl: men are too much when we're pregnant (and every other time too lol)!


----------



## mrsparoline

I ended up not getting sweep done as baby is measuring 36 weeks, but thanks for the input everyone!


----------

